# Maverick Wiring Help. Battery switch issue



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

this might help

http://www.mbcboats.com/FAQs/FAQ.htm#How_do_I_set_up_my_batteries_for_a_24


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Perfect thank you!!


----------

